# TiVoToGo on Portable Devices - Get It Now!



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

There's a new version of TiVo Desktop available today. It's version 2.3 (for Windows). And it does some nifty new tricks.

If you have an iPod, a PSP, a Treo, or other portable video device you'll want to check it out. Not only can you tell it to automatically transfer new recordings of your favorite shows to your PC, with a small upgrade it'll also convert those files automatically to play back on your favorite portable device.

The upgrade? While TiVo Desktop 2.3 is free (as always), and the automatic transferring of programs to the PC is also free, the ability to convert those recording for portables has a small cost. It's $24.95 to unlock that ability (there's stuff in there that we have to license, and we can't give that away to everyone for free). But it's a one time fee...you pay once, and you can convert your recordings for playback on your portable automatically, every time they're transfered.

Here's the link...
http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1-2.asp

Enjoy! 

Pony


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Sweet Pony.... Just got a PDA (Dell Avim) that has Windows Mobile and was going to ask what it took for WM capability.

Just in time for VEGAS

Thanks!


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

So will it cost extra for those of us who want to transfer recordings to WM devices? Or is that included?

Also, can we organize shows yet? And how does the auto transfer work?


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool thanks for the heads up


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Bai

Per the web page - it appears that WM transfers are part of the free Desktop. The paid copy is for those devices that support MPEG-4 or H.264

If WM supports MPEG-4/H.264, it would appear that you need to have the paid version.

Jeff


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

As a follow-up... this page http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1-1.asp shows that the following devices need Desktop Plus

Apple iPod w/ Video
Nokia N80
Palm Treo 650, 700p
PSP

The Treo 650 also needs the Kinoma Player

The other devices that they list that doesn't show needing Desktop Plus are:

Creative Zen Vision, Zen Vision M
Toshiba gigabeat S


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll get the free version but stick w/ videora to get commercial free iPod videos


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> There's a new version of TiVo Desktop available today. It's version 2.3 (for Windows). And it does some nifty new tricks.
> 
> If you have an iPod, a PSP, a Treo, or other portable video device you'll want to check it out. Not only can you tell it to automatically transfer new recordings of your favorite shows to your PC, with a small upgrade it'll also convert those files automatically to play back on your favorite portable device.


Will there be a marketing press release?


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> There's a new version of TiVo Desktop available today. It's version 2.3 (for Windows).


that's nice, but does it fix the problem where the tivoserver icon disappears from the tray and the pc's cpu goes nuts?
--
Alan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why don't you try it and let us know? 

Dan


----------



## gfw123 (Jun 21, 2006)

Window's version at 2.3 and mac version still at 1.9.3.

:-(


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

One other thing to consider...when you upgrade to the plus version, it includes a nice MPEG decoder...

So if you've had trouble finding a suitable decoder for playing back your TiVo recordings on your PC, you may really enjoy the Desktop Plus version. 

Pony


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

i'd rather not.
--
Alan


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

alansplace said:


> that's nice, but does it fix the problem where the tivoserver icon disappears from the tray and the pc's cpu goes nuts?
> --
> Alan


I just disabled the auto loading of the TiVo software because more than once I found my machine totally bogged down and saw that the Tivo app was consuming 90% of my CPU. Maybe I'll allow it to auto start again with the new version.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Nice. I've been looking forward to this. I though it was already in the standard desktop when I dumped DTV for a Dual tuner. I really want to get the IPOD transfers automated.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

ah30k said:


> I just disabled the auto loading of the TiVo software because more than once I found my machine totally bogged down and saw that the Tivo app was consuming 90% of my CPU. Maybe I'll allow it to auto start again with the new version.


as did many of us.

i for one will be happy to hear your report after running 2.3 a while.
--
Alan


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

> I'll get the free version but stick w/ videora to get commercial free iPod videos


Commercial free? I've used videora to convert videos, but can it cut out commercials too?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TerpBE said:


> Commercial free? I've used videora to convert videos, but can it cut out commercials too?


Ok throw in video redo or some other editing program  either before or after direct show dump


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> One other thing to consider...when you upgrade to the plus version, it includes a nice MPEG decoder...
> 
> So if you've had trouble finding a suitable decoder for playing back your TiVo recordings on your PC, you may really enjoy the Desktop Plus version.
> 
> Pony


I think that is the big benefit for many.  Codec hell made palying .tivo files problematic for some. Now that can be cured with a targeted codec :up:

there was a viewer program that looked very much like a TiVo interface that had surfaced on engadget for a brief time but then pulled down as it was not an official communication from TiVo.

any word on such a viewer coming out in the future


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVoPony said:


> (for Windows)


sigh 



TiVoPony said:


> Enjoy!


I'd love to. But TiVo won't let me.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Tivo has to pay $x of dollars to get the licenses to convert to ipod or psp or the codec and such right?

Can't they do an ala cart thing or something. Cause w/ the $25 for the whole thing if I am only going to use the iPod thing and nothing else, not even the codec, what is the benefit for me OR tivo for this?

Lets just say for argument sake the following

ipod license - $3
psp license - $3
codec - $5
x license $3
y license $3
z license $3

that's $20, and they charge $25, so a $5 profit right?

I'd gladly pay $8 for JUST the ipod license which costs tivo $3. Same profit but more people would get it. I am not going to get it cause I am not going to pay $25 for just that.

And if I get a psp a week from now, i'll pay another $8, and tivo makes ANOTHER $5 off of me, and i've still only paid $16, which is a savings of $9 from the whole bundle!

Guess it's hard to seperate out the package and the ala cart thing is probably a pain the butt, but it's stopping me from buying it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> there was a viewer program that looked very much like a TiVo interface that had surfaced on engadget for a brief time but then pulled down as it was not an official communication from TiVo.
> 
> any word on such a viewer coming out in the future


Yeah whatever happened to that? Looked pretty cool to me. 

Dan


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Has anyone tried this? Is the video watermarked? Is it still left with some 'trace' of the original file? Surely they have to do something so they can track the files if they're put on a P2P site or something.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> Sweet Pony.... Just got a PDA (Dell Avim) that has Windows Mobile and was going to ask what it took for WM capability.
> 
> Just in time for VEGAS
> 
> Thanks!


I have used the Windows Media on XP to make files for play on my smartphone. 
from TiVo web page http://www.tivo.com/4.9.19.3.asp#18


> Can I transfer programs to a Microsoft Windows Mobile-based Portable Media Center?
> If you have Windows XP, TiVo Desktop 2.1 for Windows and later allows you to view TiVoToGo transfers on a Portable Media Center device. The actual transfer is done using Windows Media Player 10 or later.
> 
> If you set up automatic synchronization on your Portable Media Center device, you can set up Windows Media Player 10 to monitor new, deleted, renamed, or moved media files. When you do this, the Windows Media Player library is automatically updated to reflect these changes. To monitor your TiVo folder:
> ...


so you can see you do not even need the new desktop to do this, but I found the files a bit large though. I await reports on some of the file sizes from this new desktop and which formats will play where. Mobile Windows media player is NOT one of my favorites


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah whatever happened to that? Looked pretty cool to me.
> 
> Dan


This?

http://www.engadget.com/2005/03/31/tivo-desktop-2-1-exclusive-sneak-peek/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Can't they do an ala cart thing or something. Cause w/ the $25 for the whole thing if I am only going to use the iPod thing and nothing else, not even the codec, what is the benefit for me OR tivo for this?


Actually just to transcode from a .tivo file to an iPod file there are at least 5 things that require seperate licenses...

1) The MPEG2 decoder
2) The MPEG/AC3 audio decoder
3) The MPEG4 encoder
4) The AAC audio encoder
5) The multiplexer

And based on what I've seen each peice costs $2.50-$4.00 each. Not to mention the cost of licensing the actual DirectShow filters from Mainconcept. I doubt they're making much, if any, profit off this.

Dan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2005/03/31/tivo-desktop-2-1-exclusive-sneak-peek/


Oh, it is still up. I thought engadget had pulled it as someone broke an NDA to give that to engagdget. Oh well - that is what I meant - it does look cool.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2005/03/31/tivo-desktop-2-1-exclusive-sneak-peek/


Yeah that was it. 

Dan


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Actually just to transcode from a .tivo file to an iPod file there are at least 5 things that require seperate licenses...
> 
> 1) The MPEG2 decoder
> 2) The MPEG/AC3 audio decoder
> ...


well nevermind then, i guess i'll stick w/ video redo/videora combo 

But now I don't feel as bad


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool. I like the auto-transfer stuff but I already had that with Galleon.

Is there a demo of the Plus functionality so people can try the conversion to Treo/iPod/PSP out? I use Kinoma Producer to convert my .tivo files to play on my Treo, but if I could get it to be all automated through TiVo Desktop, that would be a definite plus.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Question: Will Plus automatically update iTunes with video that has been converted for the iPod?


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

Well, this is annoying. If you create an auto-transfer for a series (or at least a repeating manual recording), in addition to transferring episodes that were regularly scheduled, it will apparently also auto-transfer episodes that were recorded as Suggestions.

Example: I have a M-F repeating manual recording for The Daily Show (I use a repeating manual recording because Comedy Central is notorious for not providing accurate guide data). When I went to setup the auto-transfer for the Daily Show in TiVo Desktop 2.3, I had two episodes of the Daily Show currently in my Now Playing list: the episode from last night which was recorded by the repeating manual recording and the same episode which was recorded today as a suggestion. Both recordings have some guide data (the title of the episodes have the name of the guest which was Juliet Eilperin and they have episode numbers and air dates). I setup the auto-transfer by selecting the manual recording and selected Auto-Transfer This Series. It actually started transferring the suggestion first and it also has the manual recording scheduled to transfer as an auto-transfer so I will have two copies of the same episode on my PC. The names of the files on the PC will be different since the names of the files include the date that the episode was recorded which is different because they were recorded on two different days.

Not good. 

I was worried that the implementation of this feature would do this with Suggestions.

Also, I am not sure how the shows are going to be properly converted and moved over to my Creative Zen Vision:M. According to the documentation I do not need to purchase TiVo Desktop Plus since I am using a Windows Portable device, but in the TiVo Desktop preferences under the Portable Devices tab, the two available options for me are Dont prepare my transfers for portables and Add to my Windows Media Library. The Convert to portable media device format option is disabled. So if I assume that I have to chose the Add to my Windows Media Library option in order to transfer, how is that going to get the recording added to my device unless I setup an auto-playlist for all video recordings which is automatically synchronized with my device? What if I have recordings on my PC that are in my library but I dont want auto-synched? I havent had a chance to test this yet since I have to wait for the first auto-transfer to finish.


----------



## watstein (Feb 17, 2005)

I just wanted to give warning to version 2.3, first there might be a sync issue with copying to Ipod. Also the Tivo Server crashes alot and is a memory hog. Also the auto transfer works but if there is an update the autotransfer transfers the program again. And no it doesn't automatically add it to itunes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

watstein said:


> I just wanted to give warning to version 2.3, first there might be a sync issue with copying to Ipod. Also the Tivo Server crashes alot and is a memory hog. Also the auto transfer works *but if there is an update the autotransfer transfers the program again*. And no it doesn't automatically add it to itunes.


huh?


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Quick question. After it transfers the program to the PC, does it still remain on the Tivo too??


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

usnret said:


> Quick question. After it transfers the program to the PC, does it still remain on the Tivo too??


Yes, just like the current TiVo Desktop.

There is an option that will delete the original .tivo file from your PC once it has been converted to the mobile format, though.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

watstein said:


> I just wanted to give warning to version 2.3, first there might be a sync issue with copying to Ipod. Also the Tivo Server crashes alot and is a memory hog. Also the auto transfer works but if there is an update the autotransfer transfers the program again. And no it doesn't automatically add it to itunes.


Hmmm...that's interesting. Quite a lot of information for the very short amount of time it's been available. Is it possible that you're a beta participant, and are reflecting on earlier development builds? If so, that really isn't something to be discussed publically.

To our knowledge, the issues that you're raising do not exist in TiVo Desktop 2.3.

Well, yes, if your DVR records the show a second time, it automatically transfers a second time. Not sure why the DVR would be recording the same episode twice for you though...we do have the ability to limit that in Recording Options.

And no, iTunes does not have the ability to 'watch' a folder for updates. That's something that Apple left out of iTunes...

But the issues that you claim you're having with the version of desktop released today, I think we'd certainly appreciate a private message with the details. If it's a beta build you're thinking of...there's another, private forum for that discussion.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## smeggy (Apr 26, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> One other thing to consider...when you upgrade to the plus version, it includes a nice MPEG decoder...
> 
> So if you've had trouble finding a suitable decoder for playing back your TiVo recordings on your PC, you may really enjoy the Desktop Plus version.
> 
> Pony


I just paid the $25 specifically for this, it's hell on multiple machines in my home, trying to find a codec each time I switch. Now I can just install this, stick in my new license key and job done.

Well worth $25 for me!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

smeggy said:


> I just paid the $25 specifically for this, it's hell on multiple machines in my home, trying to find a codec each time I switch. Now I can just install this, stick in my new license key and job done.


Ah, that's a good point ... so you can purchase a single key and use it on multiple machines?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

windracer said:


> Ah, that's a good point ... so you can purchase a single key and use it on multiple machines?


Not officially.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> And no, iTunes does not have the ability to 'watch' a folder for updates. That's something that Apple left out of iTunes...


Was about including an RSS server and feeding it into iTunes as a Video PodCast? Could that be done?

I don't have a video iPod so I'm not real up on who that works with video, but I've done just this with audio and it works.

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Was about including an RSS server and feeding it into iTunes as a Video PodCast? Could that be done?
> 
> I don't have a video iPod so I'm not real up on who that works with video, but I've done just this with audio and it works.


I believe TVHarmony copies the files somewhere into iTunes. Not sure of the details...


----------



## ScottNY845 (Feb 4, 2002)

Is it correct to say that the only reason to pay the $24.95 is for transfers to portables, and not for any other reason?

I do not have a VIDEO IPOD or PSP, so is there any reason for me to have to pay for this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ScottNY845 said:


> Is it correct to say that the only reason to pay the $24.95 is for transfers to portables, and not for any other reason?
> 
> I do not have a VIDEO IPOD or PSP, so is there any reason for me to have to pay for this?


The only other thing you might want it for is the MPEG2 decoder filter. Although you only need that if you're having problems playing .tivo files.

Dan


----------



## ScottNY845 (Feb 4, 2002)

Nope, it plays fine on my computer now....so I guess there is no reason at this time to have to go and waste money on something I do not need....


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> Well, yes, if your DVR records the show a second time, it automatically transfers a second time. Not sure why the DVR would be recording the same episode twice for you though...we do have the ability to limit that in Recording Options.


TivoPony, I think you are confusing some of the info from my post with watstein's. The reason the TiVo recorded the show twice is that the first recording is a repeating manual recording (mon-fri at 10:00 PM). The second show is a suggestion. I don't think (and you can correct me if I am wrong) that 28 day rule or the record first run only settings would apply in that case.

And what about my other question about getting transfered to the Zen? Is the only option going through Media Player with auto-synched playlist or am I missing something?

***Correction - 6/22***
Sorry, TiVoPony, I just re-read watstein's posts and I see they also had an issue with episodes being recording twice.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> Ok throw in video redo or some other editing program  either before or after direct show dump


Mike, 
I'm new to TiVo Desktop, so forgive this beginner question. The files are all ".tivo" files which I assume are encrypted in some manner. How do you edit them? I have Studio 8 but it does not recognize the files.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Mike,
> I'm new to TiVo Desktop, so forgive this beginner question. The files are all ".tivo" files which I assume are encrypted in some manner. How do you edit them? I have Studio 8 but it does not recognize the files.


Look around for direct show dump, which turns .tivo files into mpeg files. Then buy video redo where you can cut out commercials.

actually if you get the latest video redo, it can read in .tivo files, edit them and then output them into mpg files


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ah30k said:


> Mike,
> I'm new to TiVo Desktop, so forgive this beginner question. The files are all ".tivo" files which I assume are encrypted in some manner. How do you edit them? I have Studio 8 but it does not recognize the files.


VideoReDo can edit .tivo files and output them as unencrypted MPEG files.

Dan


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> VideoReDo can edit .tivo files and output them as unencrypted MPEG files.
> 
> Dan


Don't forget to mention, it can _also_ output them again as unecrytped .tivo files (meta-data intact) :up:


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Why the requirement of the Treo to use Kimono player? 

Is that because the outputted video files are DRM'd? If not, then if it is just a plain mpg4 file, it should work with the Free TCPMP video player.

One tivo page lists specific video playback devices it works on, while another page justs states"and other portable devices that support MPEG-4 or H.264 video."


----------



## rldunn (Dec 25, 2003)

I really wish there was a demo for this, as someone else mentioned. I have a Video iPod, and I might use this, but I won't if it's a painful or timely process. Wish I knew how well it worked before I forked over the money.


----------



## road1will (Jun 20, 2006)

Perfect timing! I got TiVo on monday and a new 60gig iPod video last night!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

rldunn said:


> I really wish there was a demo for this, as someone else mentioned. I have a Video iPod, and I might use this, but I won't if it's a painful or timely process. Wish I knew how well it worked before I forked over the money.


It looks just like TivoToGo has in the past. The conversion is "set it and forget it" - all files transferred will be automatically converted and put in a subfolder.

Timely process is subjective. But it's certainly not painful. Couple of mouse clicks and you're done.


----------



## LordGoofy (Dec 10, 2002)

Does it work with Xp Pro 64bit?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

KnightShade said:


> TivoPony, I think you are confusing some of the info from my post with watstein's. The reason the TiVo recorded the show twice is that the first recording is a repeating manual recording (mon-fri at 10:00 PM). The second show is a suggestion. I don't think (and you can correct me if I am wrong) that 28 day rule or the record first run only settings would apply in that case.


I just wanted to point out that this absolutely can happen. With a dual tuner (not sure about the standalone version.. and I realize that the directivo units aren't particularly applicable to this thread .. I bring it up only to point out normal TiVo behavior) ..

Just today I had the same show recording as a suggestion as was being recorded by an M-F manual recording. So both tuners were recording the same show on the same station at the same time. Now why KnightShade wouldn't expect this software to pass both copies along, I don't know, if its silly enough to record it twice in the first place, its going to pass along that silliness


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

LordGoofy said:


> Does it work with Xp Pro 64bit?


Should. The previous version is running happily on my Acer Ferrari running XP x64.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> And no, iTunes does not have the ability to 'watch' a folder for updates. That's something that Apple left out of iTunes...


This wouldn't be all that difficult to do with AppleScript, but there's that _other_ problem with doing that...

OTOH -- there must be some sort of similar scripting application for Windows. Back in the old DOS days, there was Superkeys (or something like that in the title I believe it was from Borland) or QuicKeys (a Macintosh application before Applescript)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did some more checking and there is a COM interface TiVo could use to add them automatically. In fact it doesn't even look that complicated to use. Perhaps that's something they'll get to in the next release.

Dan


----------



## watstein (Feb 17, 2005)

Let me say that this final version of 2.3 has the problems that I said and I did test it today by uninstalling and reinstalling it and reading multiple articles on the subject. I knew it was in beta testing but had no experience with the beta.



TiVoPony said:


> Hmmm...that's interesting. Quite a lot of information for the very short amount of time it's been available. Is it possible that you're a beta participant, and are reflecting on earlier development builds? If so, that really isn't something to be discussed publically.
> 
> To our knowledge, the issues that you're raising do not exist in TiVo Desktop 2.3.
> 
> ...


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

For those who have the 25$ version how does it handle the conversions? Rigth now I use PSP video 9 and Nero Ultra for conversion and editing. I'm a little upset there is a 25 fee for this feature and may just stick with what I got now. I'm a huge tivo fan and pay Tivo 30$ a month for the service of my tivos. However if the conversion software kicks A$$ then I may throw down the cash for it.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> The upgrade? While TiVo Desktop 2.3 is free (as always), and the automatic transferring of programs to the PC is also free, the ability to convert those recording for portables has a small cost. It's $24.95 to unlock that ability (there's stuff in there that we have to license, and we can't give that away to everyone for free). *But it's a one time fee...you pay once*, and you can convert your recordings for playback on your portable automatically, every time they're transfered.
> Pony


*For those of us who paid $99 for the Home Media Option (HMO) in 2003, which was later made free/included - I wonder if TiVo is going to make us pay again? *

Action Date Transaction Information Amount Sales Tax Total 
Billed Apr 7, 2003 (Reg. Application Inv)-Home Media Option License 1 ¤99.00 ¤0.00 ¤99.00

Internet Archive Wayback Machine - March 2003 


> With a broadband connection and a home network you can enjoy even more from your TiVo Series2 DVR! Home Media Option is a new premium feature package, *available for a one-time fee of $99*. It is designed to bring you the best in networked home entertainment. Read all about it below!


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

My only concern... is this a lifetime license (i.e. key can be used for future versions of TD), or will we need to pay up again for future versions? I don't mind paying for enhanced functionality, but I do not want to be nickle and dimed so for each . revision.

Assuming the codecs and licensed code (MPEG, etc) will continue to work, can we assume that minor (even major) updates will be available to us without additional "funding"?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They aren't going to make you pay for an HMO license again. That said, you buying MHO long ago before it was included, is likely to be considered by them to be long resolved.


----------



## pachecod (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, I upgraded to the desktop pro, got the Kinoma player, and when I copy downloaded movies to my SD card and pop them in the Treo, the Kinoma player can't find them. They're in the same directory as other movies on that card. What am I doing wrong? Maybe this will only work with shows that download to the desktop after I upgrade to the pro version?

I also bought the Kinoma Producer, which converts the TiVo files into MP4s. I can play those on my desktop, but not on my treo either. Kinoma can't find them.

This is kinda annoying. Help!


----------



## Stoystown (Jun 13, 2002)

mac... mac... mac... mac...

when?


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

People who've installed...how is the performance. Does it still hose the system on startup?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

xultar said:


> People who've installed...how is the performance. Does it still hose the system on startup?


that was always only happening on some systems. I suspect it had a lot to do with system configuration and what else is installed on the PC, and more sopecifically what else is starting up at the same time. It seems like the tivoserver is taking longer to startup than before, maybe they have a way to throtle it so its doens not jump into the fray of apps that are starting at PC login. That being said it would be nice to hear what results people are getting.

I pulled dwon the regular desktop and all is fine but then I never had a problem with any of the releases from tivo.com


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Installed easily. Uninstalled the old version and imported the MAK and shared folders, though not the Tivo Recordings folder for some reason. I just reset that. Otherwise it works just the same as far as I can tell. When you launch the Tivo Desktop it does seem to start a little quicker, but not much. I haven't had any issues, but I didn't have any before really.


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

MirclMax said:


> Just today I had the same show recording as a suggestion as was being recorded by an M-F manual recording. So both tuners were recording the same show on the same station at the same time. Now why KnightShade wouldn't expect this software to pass both copies along, I don't know, if its silly enough to record it twice in the first place, its going to pass along that silliness


Actually I was kinda hoping they would at least have added the option to exclude suggestions from their title matching in the auto-transfer. My TiVo tends to record repeats of the Daily Show as suggestions and now they are going to be filling up my PC hard-drive because they will be auto-transferred.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> There's a new version of TiVo Desktop available today. It's version 2.3 (for Windows). And it does some nifty new tricks.
> 
> If you have an iPod, a PSP, a Treo, or other portable video device you'll want to check it out. Not only can you tell it to automatically transfer new recordings of your favorite shows to your PC, with a small upgrade it'll also convert those files automatically to play back on your favorite portable device.
> 
> ...


Great... New Windows release and *STILL* nothing for the Mac...


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah whatever happened to that? Looked pretty cool to me.
> 
> Dan


That does look cool, whoever coded that is one smart cookie!

I sure wish it would make it into the mainline distribution.
Support for using a Windows media center IR receiver and a peanut remote would rock as well!

PCTiVo!


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I guess the guy in the PC vs MAC comercials should mention he can run Tivo Desktop 2.3 and the mac can't lol.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

generalpatton71 said:


> I guess the guy in the PC vs MAC comercials should mention he can run Tivo Desktop 2.3 and the mac can't lol.


winner - funniest post of the month


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

http://www.happynowhere.net/mac_parody.php

<ducks>


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pachecod said:


> OK, I upgraded to the desktop pro, got the Kinoma player, and when I copy downloaded movies to my SD card and pop them in the Treo, the Kinoma player can't find them. They're in the same directory as other movies on that card. What am I doing wrong? Maybe this will only work with shows that download to the desktop after I upgrade to the pro version?


Are you copying the converted .mp4 files to your SD card, or the .tivo files? Once you upgrade to Plus, turn on conversion for Treo in the Preferences, Portable Devices tab. Then, after TD downloads a recording, it will convert it into an .mp4 file in the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folders. Copy that file to your SD card and you're ready to go.


----------



## KnightShade (Feb 16, 2000)

Ok, now I am confused.  

My TiVo recorded another episode of the Daily Show today, the same one that was recorded by my manual recording last night and all ready transferred to my PC. But this time the suggestion wasn't transferred to my PC.

Maybe it only did the transfer of the suggestion before because there were two copies of the same show on my TiVo when I setup the auto-transfer and it did its first transfer.


----------



## pachecod (Jun 22, 2006)

windracer said:


> Are you copying the converted .mp4 files to your SD card, or the .tivo files? Once you upgrade to Plus, turn on conversion for Treo in the Preferences, Portable Devices tab. Then, after TD downloads a recording, it will convert it into an .mp4 file in the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folders. Copy that file to your SD card and you're ready to go.


Yeah, I think I figured that out. But man, did I have to hunt for that info! They need to make that more obvious.

I wonder if TiVo people have figured out that I'm blogging out this entire experience on a newspaper web site. They just need to go to peopleDOTTbakersfieldDOTTcom and search on the term "tivo" to find my running review ...

I love TiVo -- but they really need to make this media sharing as simple and straightforward as they do on the TiVo itself. Its simplicity is what made it a verb. Am I on the only one who feels like TiVo intentionally makes it difficult to reuse the media you already pay your cable company for? It's great they're doing something, but if this is going to be big with consumers, they have some work to do ...


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

pachecod said:


> I love TiVo -- but they really need to make this media sharing as simple and straightforward as they do on the TiVo itself. Its simplicity is what made it a verb. Am I on the only one who feels like TiVo intentionally makes it difficult to reuse the media you already pay your cable company for? It's great they're doing something, but if this is going to be big with consumers, they have some work to do ...


IMHO TiVo is the simplest DVR to do all this with. Oh wait, isn't it the only DVR you can do all this with?


----------



## pachecod (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree. This is about using your media anywhere. Not simple!

So here's the latest chapter in my book of fun. I finally figured out that I needed to change that preference to save stuff for the Treo 650. I can get other programs like TCPMP to recognize the video (although curiously not the audio -- TCPMP says it disables AAC audio for "intellectual property considerations"). 

The Kinoma Player that TiVo said to shell out $20 for still isn't recognizing the same video, with or without audio. It doesn't show up in the list. Can someone tell me how to get Kinoma to see the file?

I have one theory. I think my TiVo series 2 may not have the latest update of software. I checked it today and it said it's on version 7.2.2b followed by a bunch of numbers. I saw someone somewhere say that they got 7.3 and everything worked. How do I get that version on my TiVo box? And if that's not the problem, what is?

Hello, TiVo employee managers, developers, someone? Help!


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Pachecod,

You can sign up for Tivo software 7.3 *here*. It may take up to several days before the Tivo servers download the software to your machine. Keep in mind there are a lot of people getting this update. However, signing up for the priority list will move you closer to the front of the line.

Cheers,

SystemJinx


----------



## pamon (Jun 23, 2006)

ok, so i've kind of been using TD for a while w/ a Humax DRT800. found i've got 32 recordings on there at 45GB. yikes... even with the system on a direct cable to my system, it'd take TD forever to transfer it all. Guess I could burn them all to DVD's and figure it out from there. 

Any thoughts on whether the new update transfers any of the data quicker?


----------



## pachecod (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks, SystemJinx! I'll add myself to the list.

You all may want to put something about that up on the Tivo Deskop page.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

windracer said:


> Are you copying the converted .mp4 files to your SD card, or the .tivo files? Once you upgrade to Plus, turn on conversion for Treo in the Preferences, Portable Devices tab. Then, after TD downloads a recording, it will convert it into an .mp4 file in the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folders. Copy that file to your SD card and you're ready to go.


Once I have the converted file in the My Tivo Recordings for Portables folder how do I get it onto my IPod Video? Do I have to copy the file into one of my iTunes folders and then plug in the iPod and synch it? Thanks. I'm converting my first file now and can't wait to see how it plays on my iPod.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

TivoZorro, you'll need to import the video into iTunes and then sync to your iPod.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

ACraigL said:


> TivoZorro, you'll need to import the video into iTunes and then sync to your iPod.


Thanks. I will try this when the conversion finishes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pachecod said:


> Yeah, I think I figured that out. But man, did I have to hunt for that info! They need to make that more obvious.


I can't figure out a way to change the location of where the converted videos go ... you can View the location, but not change it. I even checked the registry. That's a little annoying.

As for your Kinoma issues, I'm not sure what the issue is. I'm putting my .mp4 files onto my 1gb SD card in my Treo and Kinoma picks them up just fine.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TivoZorro said:


> Do I have to copy the file into one of my iTunes folders and then plug in the iPod and synch it?


Yes.


----------



## cheezus (Jan 29, 2002)

_And no, iTunes does not have the ability to 'watch' a folder for updates. That's something that Apple left out of iTunes..._

On a mac, you could attach a folder action to add new files appearing in that folder to itunes

but, SINCE TIVO2GO DOESN'T WORK ON A MAC that's kind of a moot point

/another angry mac user.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Yes.


Actually, if you can set it up so if you do 'Add file to Libary" it will copy the file to your iTunes directory. I'm not sure if this is the default setting.

Also, I'm not sure why TiVo Desktop doesn't make the call to add the file to the library automatically. Lots of other applications do this.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Palm talk:

Well, the fact that it uses AAC for the audio explains why Tivo says to use Kinoma rather than the free TCPMP player, on the Palm. If Tivo had used the MP3 codec for the audio in the MP4 container then we wouldn't have needed the AAC codec on the playback device (and thus required a purchased player)

Having said that...there is an AAC codec out in the ether for TCPMP...

Also the fact that it appears to only encode in resolutions of 320x240, kills it for me. 480x320 is a better visual resolution for Palm T3's, TX's, Lifedrives, cause it doesn't have to scale. 

For now, I'll be sticking with the free 'TVHarmony' for autodownload/conversions of Tivo files for PDA playback.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

pachecod said:


> Thanks, SystemJinx! I'll add myself to the list.
> 
> You all may want to put something about that up on the Tivo Deskop page.


something else is going on. TiVo update 7.3 does not change the format of teh shows. what you are trying to do should work with 7.2.x or 7.3.x

I use a smartphone so take an .264 conversion and run pocketdivxEncoder on that to make AVI files that TCPMP plays just fine. I really prefer the TCPMP (formerly betaplayer) because of its playback features


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

The file conversion this mroning worked as follows - Transfered recording from Tivo to PC. Converted File. Imported to iTunes. Synched iPod and the video worked.

The file conversion this afternoon was a little different and I have some questions. I copied a recording dated 2/28/06 from my external hard drive to my PC. Then I transfered it to the Tivo. I have this program set as an Auto Transfer so it transfered it back to the PC and it converted the file for the iPod. 
Now for some reason I had two listings for the program in Tivo Desktop. One was the original 2/28/06 recording and the other had a date of today 6/23/06. Why did I get the one with today's date? After the file conversion I deleted that one. What I'm concerned about is that this is a show that records M-F and is on Auto Transfer. What if it had recorded today and I still would have had that other one in Tivo Desktop and the new one had Auto Transfered over. How would I tell them apaprt and would have Auto Transfer worked? By the way the file for the iPod had the correct original airdate on it.


----------



## jmeray (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok... so everyone here seems to be a guru, which is good! haha.
Question... I have an ARCHOS, which plays AVI files and MPEG4. I've tried every conversion freeware, no go, to get tivo2go files on the archos av320. Obviously, i can record tivo shows directly to the archos in real time, but goodness, who wants to do that ongoing, but it works. So... my question is... does tivo2go new desktop 2.3 convert to avi? or mpeg4, that can play on my archos? I wish i could "try" desktop 2.3 before purchasing it, like a 15 day trial, because I really dont want to waste $25. I can already convert files to play on my Treo 700p, and I use PSP vido9 and galleon and tivo2go to do everything else i need. What i need is an easy way to put *.tivo files on my Archos AV320 via a simple file conversion to AVI or appropriate MP4. Archos does audio in MP3 format, just fyi. So... since i cannot "try" desktop 2.3, anyone know if it can convert the *.tivo into something my archos can play? 

thanks everyone!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The TiVo converter uses AAC for audio, so if your Archos requires MP3 audio then this will not work for you.

Dan


----------



## Karlz (Apr 14, 2006)

It works really well - I set a bunch to transfer over and convert to Treo 650 - worked great

Karl
www.karlz.tv


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

jmeray,

See my signature. There is an encoding guide that will do what you want. 
(But just in case: http://www.pointlisse.com/pma430/html/showArticle.cfm?articleID=46)

Andrew


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> If you have an iPod, a PSP, a Treo, or other portable video device you'll want to check it out.


Did not see anything about Archos but it does fall into the cat. of "other portable video device". Is it supported? Will the converted videos work with it?

Y-ASK


----------



## jmeray (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone.
ACraigL - just converted, seems to have worked but i dont have time to view. But the info on that link was golden. I think i'm on the right track, if not already at the station. Love that pocketapp. tks!


----------



## pobox3721 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey TivoPony! I'd pay $100 for Mac support ... how bout that?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Y-ASK said:


> Did not see anything about Archos but it does fall into the cat. of "other portable video device". Is it supported? Will the converted videos work with it?


You didn't say which model... but Archos should play WMV. Meaning conversions have been available for free to you for about a year now.


----------



## pachecod (Jun 22, 2006)

I finally got the converted TiVo files (MP4s) to play on my Treo 650. And I didn't need that useless Kinoma player, either. I wonder if I can take it back?

Here's what worked for me:

1) First, get the free TCPMP program and install it on your Treo (double-click the .prc file and synch). Just search Google for TCPMP and you will find a number of sites that offer it for free.

2) After you install it, get the separate TCPMP AAC encoder. You can get that by searching around. Supposedly it's illegal for the TCPMP folks to distribute the encoder with their software, but it's OK for you to get it on your own. I got mine from rarewares dot org by searching for "BetaPlayer AAC plugin". Download the .prc version and install that.

3) Finally, use the TiVo Desktop Pro 2.3 to transfer a show from your TiVo. It will automatically convert any new show into MP4 format and put it into a separate folder. When the conversion is complete, a little message will pop up at the bottom of your screen. Click that to go to the directory where the file is, then copy it to your SD card.

This is hardly as easy to do as using my TiVo, but hey, at least it works. I just wish I'd known about these FREE options before taking TiVo's advice to buy that Kinoma player. In addition to being incapable of playing the TiVo converted MP4s, it won't play a lot of the AVI and Mpeg videos I've taken with my digital camera. They also look grainy. TCPMP has none of those problems.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

pachecod said:


> I just wish I'd known about these FREE options before taking TiVo's advice to buy that Kinoma player. In addition to being incapable of playing the TiVo converted MP4s, it won't play a lot of the AVI and Mpeg videos I've taken with my digital camera.


Just as a another data point, though, my converted .mp4s play just fine through the Kinoma Player 3 EX on my Treo 650. In fact, I have using the player (and the Kinoma Producer) for the past several months to put .tivo files on my Treo.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

davezatz,
I believe that for most Archos models, it will only accept mpeg4 SP (simple profile), which is usually DivX or XVid in an .avi wrapper. The Windows Media hook will not work in this case, hence the need for additional tools.

jmeray,
PocketDivXEncoder does work well. I use the stepped-up pay-for "premium" version, Lathe. It supports PSP and iPod as well (I have the latter) so it's a one-stop shop for me. PDE is still way good for free.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ACraigL said:


> davezatz,
> I believe that for most Archos models, it will only accept mpeg4 SP (simple profile), which is usually DivX or XVid in an .avi wrapper. The Windows Media hook will not work in this case, hence the need for additional tools.


As far as I know most recent models (such as my favorite here) support WMV:
http://www.archos.com//products/tv_centric/av_500/tech_specs.html?country=global&lang=en


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

windracer said:


> Just as a another data point, though, my converted .mp4s play just fine through the Kinoma Player 3 EX on my Treo 650.


Ditto. ;-)


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

A Mac version would be nice.

I guess I'll keep on using TiVoTool for now...


----------



## davidwells (Jun 22, 2006)

Arcady said:


> A Mac version would be nice.


MacOS X 10.5 (on Intel) is rumored to run PC apps inside the OS (ala 'Classic Mode') 
So soon, Mac or PC will no longer matter...

I hope! :up: 
(19 year Machead)


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought I saw a screen-shot a long time ago that showed the new TiVo Desktop 2.3 and it allowed the TiVo to "Send This Show To PC". Then you wouldn't have to use your computer to grab shows off the TiVo, you could simply "Send" them to the PC through the TiVo interface. THAT is what I was waiting for.

That would probably involve a new version of the TiVo software (to add a menu option to TiVo anyway).

So what are the major changes with this software?
- Auto Transfer
- Auto Convert (to iPod or whatever... paid version only)

Anything else?

PS - I do like the new software... it starts a lot quicker and more reliably than the old version.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

RedMan8 said:


> I thought I saw a screen-shot a long time ago that showed the new TiVo Desktop 2.3 and it allowed the TiVo to "Send This Show To PC". Then you wouldn't have to use your computer to grab shows off the TiVo, you could simply "Send" them to the PC through the TiVo interface. THAT is what I was waiting for.


Galleon can do that.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

RedMan8 said:


> I thought I saw a screen-shot a long time ago that showed the new TiVo Desktop 2.3 and it allowed the TiVo to "Send This Show To PC". Then you wouldn't have to use your computer to grab shows off the TiVo, you could simply "Send" them to the PC through the TiVo interface. THAT is what I was waiting for.


When I spoke to Mr. Denney, he alluded to that feature in a future release...
http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/22/tivo-vp-jim-denney-talks-desktop-2-3/


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

davezatz said:


> When I spoke to Mr. Denney, he alluded to that feature in a future release...
> http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/22/tivo-vp-jim-denney-talks-desktop-2-3/


I guess I can use Galleon for now... but it'll be nice to have that option directly from the "Now Playing" list!

Someday....


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> As a follow-up... this page http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1-1.asp shows that the following devices need Desktop Plus
> 
> Apple iPod w/ Video
> Nokia N80
> ...


Why does the treo 650 need kinoma? Wouldn't the FREE TCPMP player work if it's standard video? Is there a way to get an trial copy from tivo to test my theory?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> Why does the treo 650 need kinoma? Wouldn't the FREE TCPMP player work if it's standard video? Is there a way to get an trial copy from tivo to test my theory?


You'll need the aac plugin for TCPMP which isn't distributed by CoreCodec for legal reasons. That may be why TiVo recommended a different player for purchase, both because it's easier for end users and is on less murky legal ground.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> You'll need the aac plugin for TCPMP which isn't distributed by CoreCodec for legal reasons. That may be why TiVo recommended a different player for purchase, both because it's easier for end users and is on less murky legal ground.


thanks- I posted before i read all 3 pages.

Followed the link above and DL'd the file.

Taking a road trip over the 4th of July. WIll be nice to have so stuff for the kids to watch on the treo.


----------



## RobbTC (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anyone got the autoconverted files to play on a Zen Vision M? The Tivo site says the Creative devices are supported, but when I attempt to sync the MP4 files to the player, it says the file isn't supported on the device and requests to convert it. I know I can convert it using the Creative software, but I thought that was what I paid for the upgrade for.

Thanks,
Robb


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Don't use MP4 conversion for the Zen. Go into Windows Media Player, add your TiVo Folder to be monitored. It will convert and sync WMV files. PS The WMV conversion is free and doesn't require an upgrade - been there about a year.


----------



## RobbTC (Jan 4, 2005)

I realize I can use other tools for the .tivo conversion, but I already paid for the upgrade and it isn't working as advertised (they state it works for the Zen). Has anyone been able to use the Tivo Desktop 2.3 Upgrade to convert .tivo files for use on the Zen Vision M?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

RobbTC said:


> I realize I can use other tools for the .tivo conversion, but I already paid for the upgrade and it isn't working as advertised (they state it works for the Zen). Has anyone been able to use the Tivo Desktop 2.3 Upgrade to convert .tivo files for use on the Zen Vision M?


Windows Media Player utilizes a .dll the TiVo Desktop *installs* to stream the content for conversion to WMV... I believe this feature was included as of TiVo Desktop 2.1 The upgrade your paid for is specific to conversion to MP4. Though the TiVo Desktop XML does include two WMV profiles, one of which I've verified works. In preferences you can choose 'Add to My Windows Media Library' with 2.3 to jump start the process.



> *What is TiVo Desktop Plus?*
> 
> TiVo Desktop Plus is our latest version of TiVo Desktop. With TiVo Desktop Plus, you can automatically convert your TiVoToGo transfers to play on a variety of portable devices with video support, such as Apple iPod, Sony PSP, Palm Treo, Nokia N80 phone, and many other MPEG-4 compatible devices.





> *Windows Portable Media Center*
> 
> Note: If you are using Windows Portable Media Center, you do not need to purchase a PLUS KEY.
> 
> Windows Portable Media Center will automatically transfer your recordings from your TiVo DVR without a TiVo Desktop PLUS KEY. Purchasing and downloading the PLUS KEY will make Windows Portable Media Center incompatible with TiVo Desktop.


----------



## hutchji (Mar 14, 2006)

So anyone running this ? Does it work pretty good?


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody buy the license for desktop plus? I'd like to know how it looks on a Treo 650.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Speaking of portable devices, I have some points burning a hole in my shorts and I was wondering if the Panasonic portable player offerred as a Tivo reward is the model that plays SD chips. That is, is it the DVD-LX97, and has anyone played MPEG4s on it from Tivo who could comment on quality?

=JT=


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

peteypete said:


> Anybody buy the license for desktop plus? I'd like to know how it looks on a Treo 650.


I'm using TD2.3 plus to transfer recordings to my video iPod and Treo 650 ... works great (I'm using the Kinoma player ... I've heard that TCMP should work as well).


----------



## iFixThings (May 3, 2002)

It seems that you can not convert old .tivo files that you have already been transferred. I read about using TiVo desktop with TiVo server to transfer the shows back to the DVR then back to the PC running the Plus version so it can be converted to the format for a mobile device. For me this is about a 45-60 minute task for one transfer one way(I have 3 540 series DVRs and they have a horrible USB transfer rate), and this is with all units being on a wired network. It would take about 3 hours per show to do this type of conversion.

Since I have already paid for the Plus option, Im at a lost for why I did pay for it. I hope this is changed soon. I wish I could just plug in my USB hard drive and have the DVR see it and just play the .tivo files. Then I would be able to transfer them over just once, at least that would not take so long.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

iFixThings said:


> It seems that you can not convert old .tivo files that you have already been transferred.


That has been overcome... look around the forum some. You can run TiVo Desktop + from the command line and tell it the program to hit - old or new. One of our fellow forum members put together a GUI to make it even simpler. Look for the TiVo Wraper sticky on the TTG forum area.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Here's a link to make it easier...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=305532

Dan


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

I put some auto-transcoded tivo files on my treo 650, but the sync was pretty damn slow? Can you just copy them onto a sd card and play from there?

Pretty damn cool. I'm using Core Media player.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

peteypete said:


> Can you just copy them onto a sd card and play from there?


I don't have a Treo, but in my experience it's always been quicker to copy files to media cards rather than syncing or copying directly to the device.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

peteypete said:


> Can you just copy them onto a sd card and play from there?


That's what I do ... _much_ faster.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

The autotransfer series function and the auto portable encode functions are really awesome.

It's about time Tivo got this working smoothly. Previous versions of TivoDesktop were bloated and buggy.

I haven't tried to having TivoDesktop write directly to the SD card yet. That way, in the morning, all the files are already on the SD card. 

You think this will work with Netflix downloads?


----------



## joysbox (Jun 27, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> Why does the treo 650 need kinoma? Wouldn't the FREE TCPMP player work if it's standard video? Is there a way to get an trial copy from tivo to test my theory?


beats me, but the 700p works fine without it. I have been watching House and my daughters cartoons with the player that came with the phone.

j


----------



## joysbox (Jun 27, 2003)

peteypete said:


> I put some auto-transcoded tivo files on my treo 650, but the sync was pretty damn slow? Can you just copy them onto a sd card and play from there?.


Yes, I didn't even try to sync them, just directly copied to the SC card.
I have the Treo 700p and everything has been very nice ans smooth.
j


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

peteypete said:


> I haven't tried to having TivoDesktop write directly to the SD card yet. That way, in the morning, all the files are already on the SD card.


That'd be nice, but right now I can't figure out how to change the location of the "My TiVo Recordings for Portable Devices" folder ... it's not in the registry, not in any .ini files, and you can't change it through TiVo Desktop.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

windracer said:


> That'd be nice, but right now I can't figure out how to change the location of the "My TiVo Recordings for Portable Devices" folder ... it's not in the registry, not in any .ini files, and you can't change it through TiVo Desktop.


Hmm. you're right. I guess there was a reason I didn't try it yet. Anybody know what to change this default setting? When does it set it up?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually someone over in the HMO forum discovered that the portables directory is hard coded to be in the same location as your My TiVo Recordings folder, and with the same name, just with "for portables" tagged onto the end. They also discovered that once you change the "My TiVo recordings" directory it requires a restart before the portables directory is moved to match.

Dan


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So that still doesn't help. It'd be nice to choose the location.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's better then nothing. At least it's not hard codec to the My Documents folder. 

Dan


----------



## Injuhneer (Apr 27, 2008)

cheerdude said:


> Bai
> 
> Per the web page - it appears that WM transfers are part of the free Desktop. The paid copy is for those devices that support MPEG-4 or H.264
> 
> ...


Does this still work for 2.6.1?

Previously under 2.3 I could drag/drop .tivo to .wmv on my Dell Axim. Now, under 2.6.1, the .tivo files are simply copied over. No conversion takes place.


----------



## Injuhneer (Apr 27, 2008)

Injuhneer said:


> Does this still work for 2.6.1?
> 
> Previously under 2.3 I could drag/drop .tivo to .wmv on my Dell Axim. Now, under 2.6.1, the .tivo files are simply copied over. No conversion takes place.


I see now. This requires a detour through WMP.

I suppose an extra step is better than losing the capability.


----------

